# Modifier 24 + 25-can anyone direct



## nyyankees

can anyone direct me to the policy that states whether reporting modifier 24 and 25 on the same E/M code is appropriate or not? Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Couple of sites...

A physician performs a major surgery and within the global period sees the patient for an unrelated E/M visit. During this unrelated E/M visit, the physician determines the necessity of a minor surgery or other procedure. This minor surgery/other procedure is separate and identifiable from the E/M and unrelated to the original major surgery. *Both the 24 and 25 modifiers are appropriate to add to the E/M code.* The 24 modifier is appropriate because the E/M service is unrelated and during the postoperative period of the major surgery. The 25 modifier is also needed to identify that the minor surgery/procedure performed on the same day is separately identifiable from the E/M service.

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifier_24.pdf




When a visit occurs on the same day as a surgery with no global days, but within the global period of another surgery AND the visit is unrelated to both surgeries, *it is necessary to submit CPT modifiers 25 and 24.* 

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto... Modifier 25?open&navmenu=Browse^by^Topic||||


----------

